# Chinesinen bei der WM



## titanflo (5. September 2007)

Die Chinesinnen haben heute bei der U23 WM nen doppel Sieg hingelegt!!!
Ich habe angst um unseren Sport, wenn ich so was lese, und höre!

http://www.uci.ch/UciDoc/MTB/2007/CM/XCO_WU23_RA.pdf

das offizielle Ergebniss


----------



## Backfisch (5. September 2007)

Bei der EM wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (5. September 2007)

titanflo schrieb:


> Die Chinesinnen haben heute bei der U23 WM nen doppel Sieg hingelegt!!!
> Ich habe angst um unseren Sport, wenn ich so was lese, und höre!



Das sind die 2 Mädels die auch bei der Elite immer mit vorne dabei sind,also ist es nur logisch das sie die U23 WM gewinnen.(Das haben sie im übrigen letztes Jahr auch schon getan!!!).
Was ist den mit Pos.3 und 4 ?? Die kommen aus Tschechien und Polen. Alles was östlich der Elbe beheimatet ist,ist doch sowieso gedopt ,oder nicht??
Einer der wenigen positiven Dopingtests im MTB-Sport kam dieses Jahr im übrigen aus Deutschland. Aber die abenteuerlichen Ausreden bzw. Erklärungen von Fr. Kraft werden natürlich anders beurteilt,gell??

Pauschal verurteilen ist einfach nur dumm!! 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. September 2007)

Pauschal verurteilen ist dumm.
Aber bei China müssen die Alarmglocken klingeln. Es gibt/gab nun mal einfach Nationen, die kritischer zu betrachten sind - DDR ist nur ein nicht abstreitbares Beispiel.
Die Hautprobleme der Mädels werden übrigens auch nie angesprochen. Stichwort  "Steroid-Akne". Ich habe mich da jetzt mit einigen Molekularbiologen unterhalten und unisono waren die Kommentare: "Uiuiui..."

Was nicht heißt, dass- aber kritisches Denken ist in allen Lebenslagen Pflicht! Man kann Toleranz und den Begriff Rassismus auch im falschen Kontext anwenden.


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. September 2007)

In sämtlichen Kraft- und Ausdauerdisziplinen wird es kein sauberer Athlet in die Weltspitze schaffen. Seit vielen Jahren und egal aus welcher Nation.


----------



## HXT (5. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Pauschal verurteilen ist einfach nur dumm!!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch!





Dr.Dos schrieb:


> In sämtlichen Kraft- und Ausdauerdisziplinen wird es kein sauberer Athlet in die Weltspitze schaffen. Seit vielen Jahren und egal aus welcher Nation.



100% Zustimmung zu beidem.


----------



## 950supermoto (6. September 2007)

Guten Morgen

Weiss jemand von euch ob die WM (Wenigstens teilweise) im Fernsehen übertragen wird und wenn ja au welchem Sender?

Gruss


----------



## powderJO (6. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> In sämtlichen Kraft- und Ausdauerdisziplinen wird es kein sauberer Athlet in die Weltspitze schaffen. Seit vielen Jahren und egal aus welcher Nation.



wenn das so ist (ich denke ja auch das es so ist) was ist dann aber mit den spitzen amateuren bei marathons? die fahren kaum langamer als die pros. 

ot: auch ich finde es merkwürdig, wenn plötzlich quasi aus dem nichts ein paar neue gesichter auftauchen, kurz mal die weltspitze zersägen und nach olympia wieder verschwinden  so weit ich weiß, wird china sein engagement im profi-mtb-sport nach den spielen nicht mehr fortführen.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. September 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß, wird china sein engagement im profi-mtb-sport nach den spielen nicht mehr fortführen.



Das war mir auch klar. Vor Olympia drehen sie auf, und danach Sendepause. Da frage ich mich, ob die Chinesen auch wirklich leidenschaftliche MTBer sind oder nur nach dem Motto "nehmen wir für Olympia halt mal diese Sportart" verfahren.

Aber vor Athen 04 war auch net anderst mit dem t-mobile-Team. Fuhren im Kollektiv im Vorfeld alles in Grund und Boden, an Olympia brach dann beim Hauptmann der Carbonsattel und für den Ajuntanten war die Konkurrenz dann doch zu stark, und gleich nach Olympia war es vorbei mit t-mobile.


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. September 2007)

Der Abstand ist leistungsmäßig ja auch nicht so groß. Je nach dem, womit Du "präparierst" steigert sich Deine Leistung um 2-10%, also meinetwegen von 5,5 W/kg auf 5,6 bis 6 W/kg. Für so eine Steigerung reißt Du dir ansonsten Wochen und Monate den Arsch auf - wenn Du nicht eh schon am organischen Limit bist. Das macht dann eine, fünf oder zehn Minuten aus, je nach Strecke, vieleicht auch mehr. Nach außen hin ist das nicht viel, für den Athleten ist das eine Welt und mehr.

Spitzenamateure sind ja auch keine Nasenbohrer und fahren über zwanzigtausend plus die MTB-Kilometer. Und da wird auch getankt, was die Apotheke hergibt. So ist er nunmal, der Mensch.


----------



## null.ahnung (6. September 2007)

Hallo!
Aktuelle Meldung zum Thema Doping:
Der Österreicher Michael Weiss ist bei der WM in Schottland aufgrund eines zu hohen Hämatokritwertes mit einer "Schutzsperre" von 15 Tagen belegt worden.

Das zeigt doch auch wieder,daß das Thema Doping nichts mit dem Heimatland des Sportlers zu tun hat.

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (6. September 2007)

Diese Chinesinnen kannte vorletztes Jahr noch keine Sau und plötzlich fahren die allen davon. Bergauf sausen sie wie sonst was uns bergab fliegen sie alle drei Sekunden hin.

Und das soll Zufall sein?

lol....


----------



## null.ahnung (6. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> bergab fliegen sie alle drei Sekunden hin.



In Fort William gewinnt man nicht,wenn man eine schlechte Fahrtechnik hat.Die Strecke gilt als technisch sehr schwierig.Zudem regnet es dort fasst immer.

Um nochmal klar zu stellen:Ich möchte hier keine Lanze für die Chinesinen brechen,aber diese typische Pauschal-Verurteilung find ich nicht gut.Weil das im Umkehrschluss heißt: Die gewinnen nur,weil sie dopen.Ich glaube aber nicht das es möglich ist innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Jahren einfach einen Weltmeister zu züchten(dopen).Es ist wohl bei keinem Profi nachzuvollziehen was er in seinen zahlreichen Trainingslagern auf 4000m Höhe in Timbuktu treibt.Und da die Ch. genau wie alle anderen die ganze Saison im Westen verbringen,und dort auch getestet werden,sollte man warten ob sie auch positiv getestet werden.
Dann kann man hetzen!! 
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## HXT (6. September 2007)

Es geht hier wirklich nicht um China oder sonst eine Nation. 

"Diese Chinesinnen kannte vorletztes Jahr noch keine Sau und plötzlich fahren die allen davon."

Solche Ansichten sind diese alt eingefahrenen Ansichten, DDR, China, Russland undwatnochalldakommt... Ah, die dopen ja alle eh nur. In anderen Nationen kommt sowas ja nicht vor... Bei uns schon gar nicht!

Von Zufall redet hier keiner, es macht schlicht und einfach keinen Unterschied aus welchem Land man stammt oder wo man angefangen hat.

Wie schon jemand schrieb, bei den Profis nimmt jeder irgendwas. Wer gedoped ist und wer nicht wird nur anhand von irgend welchen Listen ermittelt, die wiederum irgend jemand erstellt. Wer zuerst ein gutes Mittel oder eine gute Methode findet, nicht erwischt zu werden, ist eben vorne mit dabei, sofern er das restliche Können dazu auch noch hat.

Einmal mit gesundem Menschenverstand betrachten (im Zweifelsfall noch ein wenig googlen) und man bemerkt wie unabhängig das ganze von der Nation oder Sportart ist.


----------



## Thunderbird (7. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Bergauf sausen sie wie sonst was uns bergab fliegen sie alle drei Sekunden hin.


Stimmt nicht.
In Heubach waren sie Bergab deutlich flüssiger, als z.B. Dahle oder Spitz.
Richtige XC-Rennen werden zwar bergauf gewonnen, aber bergab verloren

Man kann auch sauber an der Spitze fahren.
Jeder, der selbst mal ohne Profitraining und 
sauber einigermaßen fit war, kann das nachvollziehen.

Das wir die noch nicht gekannt haben, sagt ja nichts über ihre Vorgeschichte.
Könnte wetten, die wurden schon seit Jahren drauf vorbereitet.
Ich kenne hier in D auch Talente, die den meisten unbekannt sind,
weil sie (noch) nicht in den Magazinen erscheinen.

Thb


----------



## Dr.Dos (7. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Man kann auch sauber an der Spitze fahren.
> Jeder, der selbst mal ohne Profitraining und
> sauber einigermaßen fit war, kann das nachvollziehen.


Selbst in einer Randsportart wie MTB geht ohne Apotheke gar nichts. Man kann in dieser Randsportart (gerade als Frau) mit Talent und Energie sehr schnell sehr weit nach vorne fahren aber nicht in die Spitze - national wie international (auf der Straße noch nicht mal regional). Glaub Du, was Du glauben willst. Ich werde dieses Jahr gut 50 Rennen gefahren sein, viele davon gegen Profis der ersten bis dritten Kategorie. Ich kann ziemlich gut erkennen, wer diesseitig und jenseitig fährt.

Zu den Chinesinnen: wenigstens "lohnt" sich deren Raubbau an Gesundheit und Moral in Form von Siegen. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was viele sich reinpumpen für Platz vierunddreissighastenichgesehen...

Last mich doch in Ruhe mit sauberem Spitzensport...


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. September 2007)

ehm, DDR gibts seit 1989/90 nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. September 2007)

wenn es eins nicht gibt - dann ein fläschendeckendes Dopingprogram für Chinas Sportler.
wenn sowas ans Tageslicht kommt, würden sie die Olympiade verlieren das kann sich keine Nation erlauben !

also Dopen sie nicht mehr oder weniger als Europäer. (Grüße an HXT)

vieleicht kommen sie leichter ran - oder werden nicht bestraft, aber sobald ein Sportler bei internationalen Wettbewerben Chinas ansehen verletzt, hat er im Land sehr große Probleme.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. September 2007)

Na ja jeden seine Meinung, aber was hat das geheule im Marathon Forum verloren...


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Na ja jeden seine Meinung, aber was hat das geheule im Marathon Forum verloren...



nun. das forum heißt marathon/race,event und festival-forum. hier geht es doping bei mtb-profi und amateurrennen. wo solll das thema also deiner meinung nach sonst hin?


----------



## Thunderbird (7. September 2007)

@ Dr. Dos: du solltest Dich bei der NADA bewerben, wenn du Doping so toll erkennen kannst. 
Bei deiner Rennzahl bist du offensichtlich hauptsächlich Straßenfahrer, also lass bitte dein Halbwissen 
von "der Straße" hier weg. Im MTB-Sport ist schon alleine aus finanziellen Gründen Doping unprofitabel.

Pauschal einfach mal alle Top 10 (20?) der Mountainbiker/innen zu verunglimpfen,
finde ich auch echt schäbig und werfe Dir im Gegenzug einfach mal genauso 
unfundiert vor, dass so was nur aus Frust über fehlendes Talent oder Erfolg kommt.  

Nur weil's hier immer wieder überspielt wird:
In XC-Rennen geht es immer noch zu gut 50% um Fahrtechnik.
Einige Worldcup-Kurse sind mit gutem Grund nicht mal für B-Fahrer zugelassen.

Thb


----------



## HXT (8. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> [...]Bei deiner Rennzahl bist du offensichtlich hauptsächlich Straßenfahrer, also lass bitte dein Halbwissen
> von "der Straße" hier weg. Im MTB-Sport ist schon alleine aus finanziellen Gründen Doping unprofitabel.


DA zeigt sich Unwissen!
Das ganze ist absolut unabhängig von der Sportart (oder eben auch Nation). In jedem Profisport, der auch nur einigermaßen gut bezahlt wird, nimmt jeder irgendwas, im Amateursport mag es evtl. noch einige geben, die clean sind, aber selbst im Hobbysport wird gedoped und/oder betrogen. Das zeigt mir, daß es ein generelles Problem ist und kein Nations- oder Sportart-bezogenes.
Eine letzte Frage: Warum ist Doping gerade bei MTB-Sport nicht profitabel?



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Pauschal einfach mal alle Top 10 (20?) der Mountainbiker/innen zu verunglimpfen,
> finde ich auch echt schäbig und ...


...ich würde sogar auf die Top 50 oder mehr aufstocken...



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Nur weil's hier immer wieder überspielt wird:
> In XC-Rennen geht es immer noch zu gut 50% um Fahrtechnik.
> Einige Worldcup-Kurse sind mit gutem Grund nicht mal für B-Fahrer zugelassen.


Hier behauptet ja auch keiner, daß man als fahrtechnische N00b (wie z.B. ich) eine Pille wirft und nen Rennen gewinnt. Ab einem gewissen Level, den jeder irgendwie für sich selbst festlegt, wird jede mögliche legale oder halb-legale Möglichkeit zur Leistungssteigerung eben genutzt. Liegt das evtl. am Kapitalismus, be********n die meisten Menschen deswegen überall wo sie nur können...? Ah, falsches Forum, stimmt ja...
Liegt zumindest nicht an der Nation, aus der Cheater kommt! 

So, alles gesagt, I'm out!


----------



## Thunderbird (8. September 2007)

@ HXT: man kann das aber nicht so verallgemeinern.
Schau dir doch mal nur die Preisgelder im MTB-Bereich an. 
Auch vom Sponsoring kann kaum ein MTB-Racer wirklich leben.
Gar kein Vergleich zu Straßenrennen. 

Zur Leistungssteigerung: es gib keine halb-legalen Mittel.
Profis oder ambitionierte Amateure haben mit legaler Leistungssteigerung,
angefangen bei richtigem Training, Betreuung, Ernährung bis hin zu Nahrungsergänzung 
genug Möglichkeiten. Ich kenne Junge Fahrer, die kommen in der BL in die Top 50 obwohl 
sie nebenher arbeiten, am Vorabend auch mal 2-3 Bier saufen und keineswegs optimal trainieren, 
einen eigenen Physio haben oder besonders auf ihre Ernährung achten. Wenn die das volle Programm
durchziehen würden, wären sie mit legalen Mitteln ganz weit vorne.

Also ich finde, wer hier weiter selbst anonym ist und dann auch noch pauschal ganze Sportlergruppen
beschuldigt, sollte bitte Seine Identität und seine Quellen öffentlich machen. Alles andere ist nur kontraproduktiv
und reine Selbstdarstellung.

Thb


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. September 2007)

Schade, dass Du gleich persönlich wirst. Wollte Dein Ego nicht ankratzen und habe extra darauf hingewiesen, dass es Dir wie jedem erlaubt ist, zu denken was er will.

Schönes Leben noch, trainier mal lieber Dein Abstraktionsvermögen statt Deine Beinchen. Bin übrigens früher mit Wolfgang die Berge runter und weiß, was er drauf hat. Will niemanden despektierlich behandeln, Randsportart hin oder her.


----------



## St. Gotthard (8. September 2007)

950supermoto schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch ob die WM (Wenigstens teilweise) im Fernsehen übertragen wird und wenn ja au welchem Sender?



Dienstag, 11.09.2007, 08:45 Uhr, Eurosport, 60 min. Zusammenfassung - besser als nichts ...


----------



## Thunderbird (8. September 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Will niemanden despektierlich behandeln, Randsportart hin oder her.


Sorry, dann solltest Du Dir aber mal überlegen, wen du mit Pauschalisierungen 
so triffst. Du hast (unabsichtlich?) halt einige gute Freunde und bekannte 
beschuldigt. Da reagiere ich natürlich gereizt. Mein eigenes Ego ist gar nicht
ankratzbar. Ich weiß, dass ich selbst mit Doping nie ganz vorne fahren würde,
deshalb lasse ich es auch. Also - ich arbeite an meinen Abstrahierungen und du
an deinen Implikationen - OK?

Thb


----------



## HXT (8. September 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> [...]Also ich finde, wer hier weiter selbst anonym ist und dann auch noch pauschal ganze Sportlergruppen
> beschuldigt, sollte bitte Seine Identität und seine Quellen öffentlich machen. Alles andere ist nur kontraproduktiv
> und reine Selbstdarstellung.


Da ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr dazu tippen wollte und den Zusammenhang zwischen meiner Anonymität und meiner Meinung nicht ganz sehe, lasse ich das mal weitgehend unkommentiert (vom OT ganz zu schweigen), aber ...



Thunderbird schrieb:


> [...]Ich weiß, dass ich selbst mit Doping nie ganz vorne fahren würde,
> deshalb lasse ich es auch.[...]


...das hier ist entweder höchst ungeschickt formuliert oder ein recht trauriges Statement.

Alles weitere bei Bedarf gerne per PM (z.B. Name, Adresse, Sozialversicherungsnummer, ...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> nun. das forum heißt marathon/race,event und festival-forum. hier geht es doping bei mtb-profi und amateurrennen. wo solll das thema also deiner meinung nach sonst hin?



Im Cross-Country Forum villeicht? Da die beiden Peking-Enten  Xc fahren wäre das ganz angemessen..


----------



## dubbel (10. September 2007)

titanflo schrieb:


> Die Chinesinnen haben heute bei der U23 WM nen doppel Sieg hingelegt!!!
> Ich habe angst um unseren Sport, wenn ich so was lese, und höre!


die diskussion ist doch nicht gerade originell... 

und auch hier stellt sich die frage: 
glaubst du wirklich, dass die chinesen was anders machen als s. spitz oder i. kraft? 

und wie kommst du auf so ne aussage?

weil ausgerechnet der deutsche radsport nie beim thema doping ein thema ist? schon gar nicht diesen sommer?


----------



## powderJO (10. September 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> und auch hier stellt sich die frage: glaubst du wirklich, dass die chinesen was anders machen als s. spitz oder i.kraft?



jein. ich glaube, dass in china und anderen ländern deutlich systematischer gedopt wird als bei uns. ich glaube aber nicht, dass deswegen spitz und co sauberer durch die gegend fahren.


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. September 2007)

Die Deutschen sind sauber, wer sympatisch ist, ist sauber, wer rot ist, ist gedopt, wer Asthma hat, ist ein Betrüger, der Straßensport ist organisiertes bäh, die coolen Individualisten auf dem Bike sind sowas von clean und wer mein Freund ist, ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ist doch ganz einfach!


----------

